# NAVHDA Banquet Jan. 28



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All,
I just found the site and have enjoyed it so far. Could be a few days catching up. I see a lot of familiar names from some other sites. I would like to announce that Wasatch NAVHDA is having our annual banquet on 1/28 at the Prairie Schooner in Ogden. We would love to have everyone join us. No membership required so come get to know what we're all about. i.e. training and hunting birddogs! More to come soon! (my wife's laptop is ready to die.)
rsvp [email protected] $20/plate.


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

One last plea for support...

Hi Everyone,
I hope you are all planning to come to the banquet Friday night. If anyone hasn't heard it will be this Friday at the Prairie Schooner in Ogden. The easiest thing to know is that the restaurant is on the south side of the Ogden river where it crosses Washington Blvd. We will start at 6:00pm with a social hour and then move into our business. Dinner should be around 7:00. ($20/plate + beverages) We have tried to keep the price of the dinner down so you can buy more raffle tickets! We have commitments for some very nice things this year including a guided grouse hunt on a private ranch where you can get your dogs on some birds that never get hunted! There are also some other very nice things promised but you'll just have to show up to see what they are. That being said we hope everyone will bring something so we can have lots of fun. I've also been trying to put together a slide show to keep us entertained while eating but I need more pictures and videos. By the way if you like it you can bring a thumb drive and take a copy with you.
Please, if you haven't contacted me to rsvp let me know if you are coming so we can have enough seating prepared along with the food.

Send me pictures!!!!!!
See you Friday!
Brett


----------

